# Chaton- how can I remove this app



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

I have never used this app but I keep getting messages I do not want. How do I remove this app? I know you are supposed to be able to remove apps from settings menus, but I cannot get it to work neither can my son. The phone is a Samsung Galaxy mini 2.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Go to your apps list in Settings, and select it. If you can uninstall it, there will be an uninstall button. It's a Samsung app, so your carrier may have pre-loaded it and you may not be able to remove it.


----------



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks. It will not delete.So I will try a Samsung forum


----------

